# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Bàn về thông tư 20/2014/TT-BKHCN nhập khẩu máy móc thiết bị

## lekimhung

Gần đây nghe anh em phong phanh vụ cấm nhập rác công nghiệp. Liệu mai mốt muốn mua ray hay vitme cũ có ảnh hưởng không ta, hay là phải mua hàng new từ TQ mới được nhỉ? Anh em cho ý kiến em để em còn thời gian gom hàng nửa ạ.

----------


## anhxco

Em mới đọc qua vài dòng. thấy có cái nì:
"b) Phục vụ nghiên cứu khoa học và phát triển công nghệ, trong nước chưa sản xuất được;"

Ae mình DIY phục vụ nghiên cứu là chính, chứ trong nước sx đc thì e sẵn sàng ủng hộ hàng VN à.
hehe

----------


## lekimhung

Thấy ở bải người ta nhập nguyên con về rã ra lấy phụ tùng à. Chứ có nhập riêng ray hay vitme đâu.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Gần đây nghe anh em phong phanh vụ cấm nhập rác công nghiệp. Liệu mai mốt muốn mua ray hay vitme cũ có ảnh hưởng không ta, hay là phải mua hàng new từ TQ mới được nhỉ? Anh em cho ý kiến em để em còn thời gian gom hàng nửa ạ.


Chừ gom hàng được rồi bác, để ít bữa xả hàng bán rẻ cho anh em nhờ nhé.

----------


## lekimhung

> Chừ gom hàng được rồi bác, để ít bữa xả hàng bán rẻ cho anh em nhờ nhé.


Em hổng phải đại gia bác ơi, gom để phòng thân lúc trái gió trở trời thôi à.

----------


## vanlam1102

kiểu này mấy a e diy khó thở.

----------


## lekimhung

Mà mấy cha đừng có hiểu lầm tui nha, tui chỉ cần mấy món thôi, để dành sau này dùng à.

----------


## ppgas

Trước đi bãi về là chở theo một đống đồ cứ như chở heo  :Smile: , cả tháng nay toàn về tay không. Thú vui tầm hàng độc bị ảnh hưởng trầm trọng. Mấy hôm nay bán gần hết đồ, giờ nhìn đi nhìn lại thấy trống trãi quá. Chắc tuần này tranh thủ mua lại vài món hổm rày lỡ tay bán hết...  :Smile: 
Mấy ông chủ bãi buồn như đưa đám, ngồi bắt chéo dò hút thuốt nhìn xa xăm. Giờ mua hàng chẳng dám trả giá vì họ cũng không quyết bán nữa. Thậm chí họ còn nâng giá bán một số mặt hàng.

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu này phải quay sang ủng hộ đồ china thôi, mấy cha tc mở cờ trong bụng

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy thông tư này năm nào em chả nghe.

----------


## phuongnt

Thông tư này ngừng trước khi có hiệu lực rồi mà các bác

http://www.thesaigontimes.vn/119564/...a-su-dung.html

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

> Thông tư này ngừng trước khi có hiệu lực rồi mà các bác
> 
> http://www.thesaigontimes.vn/119564/...a-su-dung.html


Cám ơn bác, em lại lo xa hoài.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, hôm trước loăng quăng trong Sì ghềnh, em nghe được thông tin bẩu từ rày các gói thầu đầu tư công dưới 5 tỷ, các doanh nghiệp lớn ( vốn từ 20 tỷ trở lên ) không được tham gia.
Về hỏi google chả thấy đâu, nghĩ lại cũng chả cần thiết, đằng nào thì cũng thiếu gì cách để các cụ nhớn lách luật, he he  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Vụ này hay à ta...

Cơ mà đụng vào các dự án nhà nước cũng oải lắm

----------


## anhxco

hi`hi`, topic chết yểu rồi.

----------

